# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas germinadas de palma aceitera de Indonesia

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, may. 08 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de semillas germinadas de palma aceitera (Elaeis guineensis) de origen y procedencia de Indonesia.  
Explicó que la empresa Multi-Trading, interesada en la importación de semillas germinadas de palma aceitera procedentes de Indonesia, alcanzó con fecha 15 de diciembre del 2008 la información técnica del cultivo para iniciar el respectivo Análisis de Riesgo de Plagas (ARP). 
Por ello, la Subdirección de Análisis de Riesgo y Vigilancia Fitosanitaria del Senasa inició el estudio correspondiente con la finalidad de identificar los requisitos fitosanitarios aplicables a la importación del mencionado producto. 
Como resultado de dicho estudio la Subdirección de Cuarentena Vegetal ha establecido los requisitos fitosanitarios necesarios para garantizar un nivel adecuado de protección al país, minimizando los riesgos en el ingreso de plagas cuarentenarias. 
De esta manera, el envío deberá contar con el permiso fitosanitario de importación emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado, previo a la certificación y embarque en el país de origen o procedencia. 
El envío deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen, los envases serán nuevos y de primer uso y deberá haber inspección fitosanitario en el punto de ingreso al país. 
El inspector del Senasa tomará una muestra para ser remitida a la Unidad del Centro de Diagnóstico de Sanidad Vegetal con el fin de descartar la presencia de la plaga enunciada en la declaración adicional del producto. El costo del diagnóstico será asumido por el importador. 
El importador deberá contar con el registro de importadores, lugares de producción y responsables técnicos de material sujeto a cuarentena posentrada del Senasa. 
El proceso de cuarentena posentrada tendrá una duración de 12 meses. En dicho lapso el material instalado en el lugar de producción será sometido por parte del Senasa a dos inspecciones obligatorias para el seguimiento de la cuarentena posentrada y a una obligatoria final para el levantamiento de la cuarentena posentrada, de cuyos resultados se dispondrá el destino final del producto.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de semillas y granos de chía Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de semillas de canola de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a semillas de palma aceitera de Costa Rica Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de cítricos de Argentina

----------

